#ubuntu-dk 2010-12-27
<britta_> ?spørgsmål. hjælp til at finde den reelle hastighed via wi-fi. Jeg har brugt ca. 50 min. på at hente og installere en Nvidia driver! Skal have fat i kraven af udbyderen, men må have noget nagelfast at sige til dem...
<sound-bell> britta_: gå på speedtest.net og se hilken hastighed du kan måle på din forbindelse der
<britta_> sound-bell, (er det dig sound?), ja, den fandt jeg lige :) tak.
<sound-bell> jeps
<pixiarvai> den er i øvrigt ret god, men husk lige at "binge" en dansk server, jeg har kun 4 mb til australien hehe
<britta_> sound-bell, han (min far) skal forestille at have en 10M/1M forbindelse, og speedtest siger ned lige i underkanten af 4M, det er vel ok. Så må fejlen vel ligge i opsætningen af den trådløse router - eller hvad ville du/i gætte på?
<britta_> pixiarvai, ping 45 ms en eller anden server i randers.
<sound-bell> prøv at lave speedtesten både via kablet net og wifi.
<sound-bell> det skulle gerne give ca samme resultat
<britta_> det prøver jeg lige... Kan simpelthen ikke installere søsterens computer færdig med den hastighed.
<sound-bell> husk forøvrigt ikke at have andet forbundet til nettet (da dette kan sluge båndbredte)
<britta_> sound-bell, jo, men da ikke så voldsomt at en dum nvidia driver skulle tage 50 min??
<sound-bell> nvidiadriveren fylder så vidt jeg husker en del.
<sound-bell> og i sidste ende kan det jo også være nvidias side der er langsom eller belastet
<pixiarvai> 50 min  for en driver lyder ret voldsomt hehe
<jarlen> Ikke specielt, drivere er ofte store og bloatede og kommer bundled med alt muligt crapware
<Mads> ?spørgsmål: Jeg har en lille EEE 2G som jeg bruger som mediaplayer. Den har Lubuntu på et 4G SD kort. Det fungere fint. Jeg vil gerne have Remote Desktop serveren på den, så jeg kan styre den fra min regulære laptop. Hvad skal der installeres på den? Jeg tror ikke at det remote program som er i ubuntu er installeret på den.
<Mads> ?spørgsmål: Jeg har en lille EEE 2G som jeg bruger som mediaplayer. Den har Lubuntu på et 4G SD kort. Det fungere fint. Jeg vil gerne have Remote Desktop serveren på den, så jeg kan styre den fra min regulære laptop. Hvad skal der installeres på den? Jeg tror ikke at det remote program som er i ubuntu er installeret på den.
<kristian-aalborg> aften
<kristian-aalborg> er der nogen, der måske kan give mig en hånd med lyden på min maskine?
<kristian-aalborg> efter at jeg er gået over til mint 10/ ubuntu 10.4/ ubuntu 10.10 kan jeg ikke få det til at dutte
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, irc chatten er mere død nu end den har været før, og forum er der mere liv i, så du har måske bedre held der, zob, soundpartner og måske nogle flere ved en del om lyd
<kristian-aalborg> hej lars_t_h
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, mint 10 er ikke en ubuntu under huden, men derimod en ren debian
<kristian-aalborg> troede kun, det var LMDE, der var Debian?
<kristian-aalborg> jeg har installeret en ubuntu-kernel, og den kører fint nok
<lars_t_h> du kan ikke få hjælp af mig til lyd - jeg ved ikke så meget om lyd
<lars_t_h> ja den hedder Linux
<lars_t_h> kernen hedder Linux, og Ubuntu har ikke deres egen kerne - den er kun letttere tweaket
<lars_t_h> i forhold til en vanilla Linux kerne
<lars_t_h> vanilla=umodificeret
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, ^
<kristian-aalborg> "Linux Mint 10 is based on Maverick Meerkat"
<kristian-aalborg> fra http://www.linuxmint.com/rel_julia.php - men ikke, at det skal skille os ad ;)
<kristian-aalborg> lars_t_h: hørte du det med Assange og surfraw?
<lars_t_h> ok, har bare hørt noget andet i forum, måske er der en nyere mint, hvor det passer, måske ikke. og nej - følger ikke med i det
<kristian-aalborg> han har skrevet programmet, som ligger i dine repos ;)
<kristian-aalborg> følger det ikke nøje heller, men synes det er skægt nok at han for ti år siden har lavet et ret anonymt program, som så er blevet udbredt i mellemtiden
<kristian-aalborg> det er mint debian du tænker på - ligner i øvrigt et interessant produkt
#ubuntu-dk 2010-12-28
<Ubuntubruger2> Hej. Jeg har problemer med at få telmore mobilt bredbånd til at fungere på min stationære hvor der er installeret ubuntu
<kristian-aalborg> aften
<sound-top> nøj de er mange her i dag...
#ubuntu-dk 2010-12-30
<kristian-aalborg> hallo
<kristian-aalborg> øh
<kristian-aalborg> MikeDK: ping
<kristian-aalborg> jarlen: ping
<kristian-aalborg> sorry... ikke noget alligevel, ser det ud til... en bug i xchat gjorde min tekst usynlig, ligner det... sært
<Ubuntubruger9> <param name="command1" value="/join #snak">
<kristian-aalborg> hej Ubuntubruger9
<kristian-aalborg> prøv /join #ubuntu-dk-snak i stedet :)
<Ubuntubruger9> Hej Kristian - jeg forsøger at finde ud af at skifte kanal - det....  jeg er for langsom - prøver det - tak!
<Ubuntubruger9> <param name="command1" value="/join #ubuntu-dk-snak">
<Ubuntubruger9> Der sker tilsyneladende ikke noget når jeg skriver /join...   Skal jeg skrive noget foran det hele eller efter ..-snak  ?
<kristian-aalborg> du skal ikke have noget foran kommandoen - bare "/join #kanal" uden anførselstegn
<kristian-aalborg> og så selvfølgelig navnet på den kanal du vil ind på i stedet for #kanal
<Ubuntubruger9> Jeg skriver "  /join #ubuntu-dk-snak  " , men der sker intet?
<kristian-aalborg> hmm
<kristian-aalborg> altså, /join skal være det allerførste
<Ubuntubruger9> Ja, - og mellemrum og "havelågen"; måske er der bare nisser i min maskine - det er første gang, jeg prøver
<kristian-aalborg> http://pastebin.com/qejW053N
<kristian-aalborg> prøv at kopiere kommandoen ind herfra
<Ubuntubruger9> Jeg har prøvet at kopiere   /JOIN #ubuntu-dk-snak   fra pastebin; skal jeg gøre andet end at skrive det i tekst-linien og ENTER?
<kristian-aalborg> nej
<kristian-aalborg> ingen mellemrum foran
<Ubuntubruger9> Tak for hjælpen - mellemrum var kun sat ind for forståelsens skyld - jeg prøver igen en anden gang; nu vil jeg se omm jeg kan få noget andet til at virke ;-)  - Godt nytår!
<kristian-aalborg> selv tak
<kristian-aalborg> fik du det til at virke?
<Ubuntubruger9> Nej, jeg fik det ikke til at virke; har ikke opgivet og med lidt hjælp skal det nok lykkedes engang
<kristian-aalborg> ok - kan ikke lige gennemskue, hvad der er galt så
<kristian-aalborg> du har nok en funktion i dit irc-program, der kan gøre det samme
<MikeDK> Ubuntubruger9, har du ubuntu installeret, så kan du installere xchat og joine IRC via den
<MikeDK> husk at vores kanaler ligger under freenode serveren
<MikeDK> installere du via terminal så skriver du...
<MikeDK> sudo apt-get install xchat
<MikeDK> that's it
<sveadk> (tidligere: ubuntubruger9) Til kristian-aalborg og MikeDK; nu installerede jeg xchat som MikeDK foreslog istedet for web-client'en, og det virker helt fint. Tak for hjælpen
<kristian-aalborg> hej sveadk
<kristian-aalborg> ah, jeg tænkte ikke så langt at du var på webchat ;)
<sveadk> hej kristian-aalborg - webchat'en var det, der lå først for på ubuntudanmark, men det er droppet igen. Jeg er helt ny på chat og forsøger at få lidt styr på Ubuntu; det skulle gerne erstatte en windows maskine eller to her i huset
<kristian-aalborg> sveadk: held og lykke med det
<sveadk> Tak for det - jeg glæder mig allerede
<kristian-aalborg> især hvis maskinerne er lidt beskedne i ressourcer kan du få meget ud af det - plus at du (med meget stor sandsynlighed) slipper for virus
<sveadk> "beskedne i ressourcer" - that's a good vending...  Det er hvis pænt sagt om de fleste af mine maskiner - den hurtigste er en IntelAtom 230 med 2Gb ram eller en P4 500 Mhz, så jeg satser på netbook versionen
#ubuntu-dk 2011-01-01
<apfekatze> god jul og godt nytår
#ubuntu-dk 2011-01-02
<MikeDK> noget du ville apfekatze ????
<MikeDK> siden du prøver at connecte igennem ctcp til mig
<MikeDK> nåh ikke
<kristian_> hey hey
<kristian_> tester irssi
<kristian_> den er da pænt vaks
 * kristian_ er kristian-aalborg 
#ubuntu-dk 2011-12-26
<neglesaks> oplever nogle af jer, at firefox i dens nyereinkarnationer fryser, når man flytter rundt på åbne tabs, mellem tab-grupper?
<pixiarvai> neglesaks, jeg læste noget med at den nye FF9 crashede på MAc og Linux, og at de derfor allerede har sendt (jeg mener det hed) FF 9.0.1 ud ... det kan være at en opdatering er nok
<neglesaks> ja, der er en 9.01 ude. men jeg køre r8.0x på min ubuntu - 9.0 er ikke uploadet endnu
<pixiarvai> hmm korrekt, det er mig der har ppa "stable"
<neglesaks> :)
<neglesaks> dne komemr formentlig meget snart
<pixiarvai> "next" skal man vist holde sig fra pt, der er problemer med java
<neglesaks> :I
<pixiarvai> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable
<pixiarvai> ;)
#ubuntu-dk 2011-12-28
<Ubuntubruger1> Hej Ubuntu brugere:) Jeg er total ny i at bruge ubuntu, har prøvet at lave en installations usb og en cd, men det virker ikke rigtigt. Der ligger en version af wubi både på usb'en og cd'en og det kan jeg ikke forstå da jeg bare har fulgt download linket til installationen. Nogen der kan hjølpe?
<stix> Ubuntubruger1: husk at gør som der står i topic og start dit spørgsmål med ?spørgsmål - folk vågner på highlight
<Ubuntubruger1> sry:)
<stix> np, bare et råd :)
<Ubuntubruger1> ?spørgsmål Hej Ubuntu brugere:) Jeg er total ny i at bruge ubuntu, har prøvet at lave en installations usb og en cd, men det virker ikke rigtigt. Der ligger en version af wubi både på usb'en og cd'en og det kan jeg ikke forstå da jeg bare har fulgt download linket til installationen. Nogen der kan hjølpe?
<stix> hvordan har du lavet din installations-cd?
<Ubuntubruger1> højreklikkede på image filen og sagde brænd diskafbildning
<Ubuntubruger1> og usb'en lavede jeg med universal usb-installer
<stix> Ubuntubruger1: ok, hvad er det så der ikke virker? Du kan ikke boote på cd'en?
<Ubuntubruger1> nej præcis, den starter bare windows normalt. Prøvede for sjovt at åbne den inde i windows, og så spørger den om jeg vil installere wubi.
<stix> og det lyder som om der er indhold på cd'en så
<stix> du er sikker på, at din bios vil boote på cd før hdd?
<Ubuntubruger1> nej det har jeg ikke tjekket, men satte computeren til at boote fra usb først og der startede den også bare i windows så tænkte det nok var samme problem
<stix> prøv lige at vær sikker på, at den overhovedet prøver at boote fra cd
<stix> måske har din bios en boot-manager du kan aktivere ved boot (plejer at være F12)
<Ubuntubruger1> okay det prøver jeg lige:)
<Ubuntubruger1> og tak for hjælp;)
<stix> selv tak :)
#ubuntu-dk 2011-12-29
<jarlen> Fantastisk. Når jeg starter Ubuntu fra en USB-stick kan jeg skrive til den eksterne harddisk, men når jeg booter fra en CD er den eksterne read-only
<Ubuntubruger6> Hvorfor kan jeg ikke finde en java udgave til min ubuntu 10.04??? Hjælp!!
<Ubuntubruger6> ?
<Ubuntubruger6> ?spørgsmål.. java??
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger6, kig i forum
<Ubuntubruger6> I did.. Virker ikke.. og ingen af de udgaver der er på javas hjemmesiden virker
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger6, du skal huske at installere browser plugin, og hvvis du har det, genstarte browser eller forbliver java deaktiveret i browser
<lars_t_h> *s/eller/ellers
<Ubuntubruger6> Jaaa.. dumme mig.. hvordan gør man det??
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger6, det står i forum, der bør være link Arvais Ubuntu guide, hvor der står hvordan du får java, Adobe flash og den slags installeret
<lars_t_h> *link til
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger6, hvis du googler: "Arvai ubuntu guide" (uden "-tegnene) dukker de op
<Ubuntubruger6> okay.. prøver jeg lige
<Ubuntubruger6> lige meget hvad jeg installere kommer dette "Arkivtype understøttes ikke."
<lars_t_h> du skal installere fra arkiverne, og ikke ligesom i windows. Brug Ubuntu Software Center, eller evt via Synaptic, som du skal installere først, du kan naturligvis også køre apt-get kommandoer fra en terminal
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger6, ^
<lars_t_h> Hvis du ikke kan få det til at virke så beskriv dit problem i detaljer i forum, husk at fortælle hvad du har gjort, og hvad maskinen skriver, Ubuntubruger6
<Ubuntubruger6> jah.. synes ikke jeg bliver meget klogere på hvordan man gør.. men det er også første gang jeg har med ubuntu at gøre
#ubuntu-dk 2011-12-30
<kristian-aalborg> aften
<kristian-aalborg> er der nogen, der måske kan hjælpe mig med mit netværk?
<kristian-aalborg> har installeret wireshark og lavet en log men kan ikke lure hvad der er galt
<kristian-aalborg> http://kristian.users.anapnea.net/wslog2.txt
#ubuntu-dk 2012-01-01
<kristian-aalborg> aften
<kristian-aalborg> andre end mig, der har problemer med java til nemid?
<kristian-aalborg> får bare "missing plug-in"... plejer at virke fejlfrit
#ubuntu-dk 2012-12-24
<Miloa> ?Spørgsmål, hvordan kan det være at mit pc lige pludeselig ikke viser noget på skærmen, man kan høre en lyd der kommer når den starter op, men den viser sort.
<Miloa> HVad gør man men sådan en fejl; [drm] nouveau not supported ubuntu
#ubuntu-dk 2012-12-26
<Ubuntubruger1> hejsa
<Ubuntubruger1> ?spørgsmål : mon der er nogen gode mennesker her, der kan fortælle mig, hvorfor jeg ikke kan få installeret ubuntu via et usb stick. Jeg har ændret i opstartmenuen så den læser sticken først, men den hænger bare, og der sker ikke noget?
<jarlen> Ofte fordi der er fejl på usb pennen
<jarlen> Prøv at lave den igen
<Ubuntubruger1> hmm.. lyder ikke utænkeligt, jeg har ellers gennemformateret den
<jarlen> Der er også nogle penne der bare ikke understøtter det
<Ubuntubruger1> ok.. det prøver jeg så
<Ubuntubruger1> nae.. ok
<Ubuntubruger1> finder lige en anden pen så og tjekker med den
<Ubuntubruger1> skal den være formatteret i noget specielt format ?
<Ubuntubruger1> eller er alm. fat 32 ok ?
<jarlen> Jeg tror fat32 er bedst
<jarlen> Jeg er ikke helt siker
<Ubuntubruger1> ok, takker
<Ubuntubruger1> nå, skidt, det virkede heller ikke med en anden pen, jeg må se at få fundet den gamle dvd brænder frem og få fikset en dvd.
<Ubuntubruger1> ?spørgsmål : Er der noget med, at det helst skal lægges på som en image fil, eller er det ok, blot at lægge filerne fra downloaden ind på dvdén?
<jarlen> Du kan ikke bare copy/paste den downloadede fil, det vil ikke virke
<jarlen> det samme gælder USB, hvis det er det du har prøvet
<Ubuntubruger1> ja, det er det, ok.. den skal altså laves til et image..
<Ubuntubruger1> hmm.. hvad bruger du til at brænde den med ?
<jarlen> Ja, du skal have fat i unetbootin eller lignende, hvis du vil lave en boot USB fra Windows
<Ubuntubruger1> ok
<Ubuntubruger1> jeg finder lige noget :)
<Ubuntubruger1> hmm.. det tager sin tid, den står fast på 6 % :) nå, men man er bleven søvnig, så det må vente til i morgen, men foreløbigt mange tak for hjælpen.
<Ubuntubruger1> godnat til jer alle :)
#ubuntu-dk 2012-12-27
<snigepige> ?spørgsmål når nu man har fået noget malware/hack på ens gmail, skal man så have noget antivirus hentet ned på sin ubuntu?
<jarlen> Det lyder underligt, hvad har du fået?
<jarlen> Normalt vil min første anbefaling være at skifte dit password
<snigepige> jarlen, det har jeg gjort, det var et eller andet/en eller anden der har sendt mail til ALLE jeg ever har været i kontakt med, kun indeholdende et link - ogb google ville have nyt password fra mig før jeg kunne logge ind igen og mobil sikkerhed også pga 'unusual activity' på minb konto
<jarlen> Jeg vil også umiddelbart tro at det har mere at gøre med din Gmail konto, end med din computer
<snigepige> yup, men google foreslog antivirus - jegb svarede gonnok 'wut?!' men den svarede ikke :D
#ubuntu-dk 2012-12-28
<Nece228> Hi, whats the best place to buy laptop?
<mads-> Nece228, det tror jeg er lidt subjektivt. Hvad skal du bruge den til?
<Nece228> I want to buy asus k55vd
<Nece228> Dont know whats the best shop in denmark
<mads-> Prøv inde på http://www.edbpriser.dk/
<Nece228> Oh thanks, thats what i wanted
<Nece228> I will still save 500 dkk if i buy in lithuania
#ubuntu-dk 2012-12-29
<Ubuntubruger6> Hej alle
<NikolajP> Nogle der har tid til at hjælpe mig med Ubuntu 12.10 UEFI boot på en PC?
<NikolajP> Please! :D
<NikolajP> Skal have installeret grub på en EFI partition, så den booter EFI i stedet for legacy :)
#ubuntu-dk 2013-12-28
<kasperd> ?spørgsmål Kan man installere Ubuntu desktop fra en CD? De eneste iso filer jeg har fundet, som kan være på en CD er Ubuntu server.
<kasperd> Findes der et mindre iso image man kan boote med og så installere fra nettet?
<kasperd> Nu lykkedes det mig at finde http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/ men jeg kan ikke finde checksum filerne dertil.
<kasperd> Aha, man skal bare kigge på parent directory.
<kasperd> Tak for hjælpen ;-)
<nickoe> det var så lidt
#ubuntu-dk 2013-12-29
<Blueeyez> Hej, nogen der ved hvordan man laver musen større i Ubuntu 13.10?
<Blueeyez> eller i det hele taget kan lave ændringer på den?
<nickoe> Blueeyez: et sted under museindstillingerne eller tema eller noget, du kan f.esk finde andre musemarkører på nettet.
<Blueeyez> nickoe hmm kan blot ikke finde funktionen hvor jeg kan justere musens størrelse, har sågar Unity Tweak-tool som giver en del flere muligheder
<nickoe> Blueeyez: hmm, ved det ikke, jeg bruger ikke selv unity
<Blueeyez> helt iorden nickoe :)
#ubuntu-dk 2014-12-22
<Ubuntubruger1> 'aften
#ubuntu-dk 2014-12-27
<Ubuntubruger4> ?spørgsmål Hej med jer :) Har I nogen anelse om hvordan jeg får reinstalleret Ubuntu server på en VPS via SSH ?
#ubuntu-dk 2015-12-21
<Ubuntubruger0> Nå, men i kan skrive til mig på ms@unf.dk. Jeg har kontaktet arrangementsansvarlig for at høre om det kan lade sig gøre, i hører nok fra en af os senere :)
<Ubuntubruger9> Nogen vågne? :)
#ubuntu-dk 2015-12-22
<Ubuntubruger9> Hej håber nogle kan hjælpe med at kople op til trådløs wi fi
#ubuntu-dk 2016-12-27
<Ubuntubruger9> godaften
<Ubuntubruger9> ?Spørgsmål
#ubuntu-dk 2017-12-26
<Ubuntubruger0> hej. spil på ubuntu - kan man få farming simulator 17 til at virke installation fra cd
